# Re-Stylin for Winter



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't do anything different on trims for the different seasons here, as even at out coldest we're not as cold as much of america gets! But does sound neat if you can pull it off! Go for it!!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Paris and Saffy both look so gorgeous. If Zulee could, she would dye her ears purple!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I had an idea this week that I did on my new Madison. I did her body with a 5 but I left a nice 3 inch wide ring of hair around her neck. She looks like she is wearing a white coat w
A fur collar. I plan on giving her leopard spots on her jacket. I recently saw the QUEEN OF HEARTS dog done by Lori Craig and that dogs neck fur collar stuck out and was 6 inches long. That's where I got the idea from


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Here is Madison in her winter look....I think the longer the collar fur grows, the cuter it will look. Her body is a #5 with thicker legs and I did not shave poodle paws on her. I also want her tail long and full with no shaving at the base. Whaddaya think?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Here is Madison in her winter look....I think the longer the collar fur grows, the cuter it will look. Her body is a #5 with thicker legs and I did not shave poodle paws on her. I also want her tail long and full with no shaving at the base. Whaddaya think?



Oh I love the collar it looks so elegant.


----------

